# Just how good is the PS900?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I stopped at my brother's shop and as I've mentioned before his work always amazes. When I visited him he was using one of his new PS900 brushes that rjbass kinldy provided on this board. 

I'll post some pictures of my brother's work later today. Lol, it is humbling to see what he can do with that fine little airbrush.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail the other day. Looks like it's going to take a bit of time to figure out all it's bells and whistles. Can't wait to see your brother's work!


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

We need a turorial on how to use all the adjustments and what would be the best settings.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's the work my brother was doing on a motorcycle fender. You can see the detail that is possible from the PS900.
The work shown here was commissioned by a well-known custom bike outfit:


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Ummmmmm....
Speechless.....
Dang, your brother's good!


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

*WOW!!! That is amazing*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are some of the ugliest pictures I've every seen...Your brother did a great job of capturing there likeness...I bet he had to upchuck a couple times while painting them...


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow! That's why your lures look so good. With that kind of artistic genes in the family it's no wonder. Wish I could do murals and stuff, just does not want to come out of my airbrush for some reason!
Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jim45498 said:


> We need a turorial on how to use all the adjustments and what would be the best settings.


I agree with Jim. I'm having trouble figuring out how to use it best. I keep getting either not enough paint or it splatters. I only get the splatter when the needle tip guard is in place, if I take it off, no splatter.

Vince, your brother is very gifted - as are you.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i can see that talent runs in the family. is there any way i can be adopted pleeeeeeeeeeeeese.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The needle splatter thing is a common problem with a lot of airbrushes. I often remove it when I'm doing close, detailed work. But BE CAREFUL when you remove that cap...it is extremely easy to bend the tip of the needle, which is exposed when you remove the cap. If you bend the tip of the needle, the gun will not like you and will want you to give it a new needle to show that you truly care about the gun.

The "mac valve" on the PS900 is the little knurled nob on the bottom of the brush. You can control the air pressure by loosening or tightening that little knob. It works like the handle of a faucet to open and close the air flow.

If you're doing close work try to turn the pressure down with the mac valve so that you get less overspray. For base coats, open that valve more till you're getting the coverage you want, but no more. That way you can control the fades (the overspray effect which cause one color to flow into another).

The trigger works by pushing down till you get the amount of air flowing you want for the job. Push down a little for close work and push down more for base coats.


Of course, the trigger also can be pulled back as well as pushed down. The farther you pull the trigger back, the more paint you get. If you find that sweet spot on the range of pull that you need for the job you're doing, you can "lock" the trigger so that it stops at that point and will travel no further. To "lock" the trigger, screw down that knob at the rear of the handle until it stop the "pull" of the trigger where you want it for the job you're doing.

Controlling the air flow and how much paint leaves the tip of the gun is a key to becoming a better painter. The PS900 makes it VERY easy to control these to key elements of airbrushing, once you play with it for a while to get a "feel" for the controls (mac valve and trigger usage) and you begin to understand the latitude that the brush offers you.

We should also probably do a tutorial on cleaning the guns. A clean gun is a happy gun.

There's more but I've got to go for now. More later. And I hope someone else chimes in with the answer to this great inquiry about how the gun functions.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Then there's the little knobby at the back that moves the needle in and out of the nozzle..... ????? 

What size needle come installed with teh brush?

Absolutely, a cleaning/dismantling walk thru would be great!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The needle is 2mm and you can order a 3mm which will work with the brush also.

The know at back end of the handle restricts the movement of the needle...when you screw the knob inward it contacts the back end of needle and prevents it from moving back any further, thus restricting the amount of "pull" on the trigger. By using that "backstop" knob (don't know what its called and I'm too lazy to grab the manual) you can set that trigger at the "sweet spot" where you're getting _just_ the right amount of paint to avoid excessive over spray.

There is also an internal control, which I'll discuss later. In order to do that I will need the manual so I can avoid confusing anyone. I'll try to post pictures too.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

By the way, thanks for the compliments, you guys. While I sincerely appreciate it that was not my intent. My intent was to show what that airbrush is capable of. And yes, I am very proud of my brother's talents. He amazes me; he makes it look easy and paints at blinding speed as he produces stuff that make mine look like someone threw mud at a stump.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that work is amazing. does he freehand a lot of his work. I wounder how many hours he has into those?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Peple he does a lot of freehand work, but uses stencils for some of the precision work. Stencils are a key ingredient in the airbrush work. He does layout the work with an awful lot of freehand style, meaning he grabs the airbrush and just starts laying out background shapes and colors. As the work gets smaller, he turns to stencils to layout sharper edges and more detail. 

I don't know exactly how much time he has in that project, but if you saw how fast he lays it down, you'd be amazed. He's been at it for over 40 years and before I ever picked up an airbrush, I never paid much attention to how fast he paints. I just thought it was easy, because he makes it look easy with his hand moving and airbrush whistling. After I tried it myself, I just couldn't believe anyone could paint that well that fast.

He flamed his entire pickup truck from the front bumper, over the hood, and along the sides and over the cap in "true fire" (which involves 14 to 17 color changes) in about 2 1/2 hours! I'll have to get some pictures of his truck to post when I get a chance.

He paints motorcycles, cars, trucks, boats, airplanes, quads, snowmobiles, etc., and has done some interior murals for people over the years.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

HOLY SHHHHHHHHHHHHH>>>>> Batman!

I was a tatoo artist for 11 years specializing in realistic fineline. My Brother-in-law was always trying to get me into airbrushing on the side. I never did until a few years ago just toying around. The most I've used one is just since I've started making stickbaits. I love looking at other people's talents, and your brother's is outstanding. Definitely see where you get your skills. If not inherited, then definitely a good teacher.

KUDOS to you both.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, eyes. I'm very proud of him.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Vince, I remember you telling me about your brothers skills, but seeing is believing, those portraits are certainly good, but that yellow flaming is outstanding (tome anyway)- It's one thing to use stencils, but the skill here is in the fading in and out of one colour and the overlays to get that depth, beautiful work, no wonder you are so proud of him.pete


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW, that is AWESOME!!! A very talented family! 

They do "true fire" classes around here occasionally. That's one thing on my to-do list! 

Question about the PS900. What was the deal with the discount from buyairbrushes? Weren't those blemishes or something like that? I checked and the discount is still available. Kinda freaked me out too because when I went buy one last night and pay, my CPU stopped me because it said the pay site has a revoked certificate for maliciously gathering personal info. Hmmmmmm. Anyone buy one from there before? $46, can't beat it!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Downriver Tackle said:


> WOW, that is AWESOME!!! A very talented family!
> 
> They do "true fire" classes around here occasionally. That's one thing on my to-do list!
> 
> Question about the PS900. What was the deal with the discount from buyairbrushes? Weren't those blemishes or something like that? I checked and the discount is still available. Kinda freaked me out too because when I went buy one last night and pay, my CPU stopped me because it said the pay site has a revoked certificate for maliciously gathering personal info. Hmmmmmm. Anyone buy one from there before? $46, can't beat it!


Is it still using the discount code?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep. I put it in and it knocked something like $25 off the price.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, DT and Pete.

DT, I had not heard about any blemishes. Please elaborate a bit on that and the potential problem with the site.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember a post on TU about the discounted brushes having cosmetic blemishes or something like that. Was wondering if anyone remembered what it was. I found the discount code, but not that. 

As for the certificate. If I try to use their checkout button, Windows stops me and warns that their certificate has been revoked. This is the warning I get and you don't get your certificate revoked unless people have reported bad things happening there with their info. 



This organization's certificate has been revoked.

Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server. 
We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website.


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

here is what I got

https://www.nbimarketing.net/store.php

I ordered a brush from them a few weeks ago and got it OK. I hope I don't have a problem with the credit card in the future. That would be a disaster.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Gee this must be hurting Iwata and Co, when you have to pay $361 here for an equivalent brush to the PS900, it's a no brainer. I have had one of these brushes, different name, same brush, for about a year now, and was giving it a through clean yesterday. I had been spraying shellac through mine, which tends to gum things up if you don't give it a full clean, they come apart and re-assemble easily, you can get right down to the needle seal/packing box, scrub it out, throw all the bits in a jar for an hour and put it back together, give it a flush out and it's ready to go again. 
Initially, when I bought it, I thought there would have to be a catch, which there usually is with most cheap tools, they usually disassemble so far then something is sealed or made of plastic, and breaks, no such thing with these. I have an old Iwata and two others, but this for my limited amateur use is great, and am contemplating buying another before they go out of production. 
Before everyone jumps on me, if I was into production instead of making one a week (If I'm lucky), there's no doubt about it I would go for the up market Rolls Royce Iwata or whatever. I think I paid A$36 (US$26) for it, which is about 10 Iwatas, China /Japan !!! if you can't beat them join them - need I say more. pete


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm getting the hang of my PS900 now. I did some painting yesterday and did some of the best fades from one color to the next that I have ever done. The MAC knob and the trigger-stop for paint flow are very helpful.
I think my splattering problems were from trying to use too much paint when laying down the base coat. So I started using my Iwata for base coats and the PS900 for the finer work, this worked out very well.
Thanks for all of the tips Vince.
I had no credit card problems during, or after, purchasing the PS900.
Brian


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use the Iwata to lay down the base coat and use the PS905 for small detail work. The only problem I have had is trying to spray the Createx Pearl colors. It wants to stop up on me. I haven't figured out a way to mix this yet. But so far I am pleased with everything else. I like the small cup. Well worth the price.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is amazing! What a gift to paint like that. I hope he can do the browns super bowl bike addition next year. LOL

John

I have not tried my 900 yet. May be today!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jim, you might try the 3mm tip that is available for the PS900. I haven't tried it yet for pearls, but I'm thinking that if you thin the pearls a bit, it might work for those too.

Tigger, thanks buddy. 

I had occasion to talk via email with Clint Wilder, the marketing/sales manager of NBI Marketing and buyairbrushes.com. He wrote to me after reading our forum and this thread.

Here's a synopsis of what he had to say:
NBI Marketing is going to start a special section on their website featuring work done done with Air Pro Tools brushes by their customers.

They will feature some of that artwork in their emails to their customers. They will give credit to the party who submitted the work and if you provide the information, they list a way to contact you if their readers so desire. If you have a website, they will list your website. They will welcome submissions of work from all of us and will probably choose what they think they can use.

If you submit your work to them, they would like you to include comments and testimonials also.

None of the items they offer are factory blemishes or "seconds." Instead, the merchandise is the same quality they send to their wholesale accounts and ship to stores. He stated, "The reason we can sell at such discounts and low pricing is because we are the national distributor for Air Pro Tools. Theres no secret about how we do it, we just have the flexibility in the pricing to do it." 

They are a smallish company that is sensitive to customer feedback and values interaction with customers. (I like that part. That is pretty rare these days in my opinion and Clint Wilder took the initiative to contact me.)

They've actually taken some of the suggestions posted in this forum to heart. (Pretty cool, eh?) They are now working on both photo and video tutorials for the care and use of the Air Pro Tools products. They should be up on the site soon.

This is what he had to say about the questions raised on this thread about the certificate:


> Also, the issue with some users getting the certificate revoked error.. well, that was my fault. Our SSL certificate expired and I renewed it but then didnt get it installed on the servers fast enough. Our webhost tells me that it should be working fine now though. So the certificate was only revoked because it was expired. We have never had a single issue or complaint from anyone over the safety or security of our website payment processing. In fact, we dont even save our customer credit card numbers. Once the transaction is approved the credit card number is deleted from the system automatically.


All in all, though I don't know much about all this certificate business, I was satisfied with his explanation and the fact that he stepped up to both explain it and take responsibility for the minor problem.

Lastly, and perhaps most importantly, Cliff stated flatly that he welcomes comments and questions from the OGF participants from our Tackle Making forum. This could be quite an asset for us, because we can now ask direct questions about products and services that they offer.

Bottom line? It appears that, thanks to rjbass, we've found a great source for very nice airbrushes that are pretty much affordable for anyone from the beginner who is interested in making his first bait all the way up to the professional airbrush artists, like my brother, who makes his living with an airbrush in his had. So far, it sounds good to me.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Vince, it really is nice to know that someone from one of the companies many of us use likes what we're doing! I think the customer interaction is definitely something that makes a good product recognized by more people, especially through word of mouth like it has on here!! Thanks for posting your correspondence with Clint, and thanks for taking the steps to get some info and share it!


----------



## swest34643 (Dec 14, 2008)

Triton,

How are you getting over your splatter problems? I am having some of the same issues as well (primarily with Createx White). I strained the paint through a nylon which I have done in the past but that didn't work. I am going to thin it next to see if that helps.

I agree - a tutorial on cleaning a brush would be wonderful!

Shane


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Vince.....I just ordered another needle and tip. I wlll take your advice and try the pearls with the 3mm. Thanks


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for looking into that Vince. As a result, I just ordered myself one. Will report back in a week or so with results. Can't wait. I love new toys!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

swest34643 said:


> Triton,
> 
> How are you getting over your splatter problems? I am having some of the same issues as well (primarily with Createx White). I strained the paint through a nylon which I have done in the past but that didn't work. I am going to thin it next to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


I think that I was trying to use too much paint to lay down a base coat. I've found that by turning down the paint flow (knob at back of airbrush) and using more, thinner coats the splattering has gone away.
If I want to put on a thicker coat, I'll use my Iwata.

Brian


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

triton175 said:


> I think that I was trying to use too much paint to lay down a base coat. I've found that by turning down the paint flow (knob at back of airbrush) and using more, thinner coats the splattering has gone away.
> If I want to put on a thicker coat, I'll use my Iwata.
> 
> Brian



It's hard to get away with one airbrush or set-up for everything without thinning the paint more and going with more coats. I use a full Passche set for specific colors to keep the layers to a minimum, but still getting good atomization. 3 airbrushes hooked to a 3-way air-coupler, ready for anything. #5 tip/needle for shooting base coat sealer, primers, and coarse metalics, #3 for general work including white, pearls, and fine metallics, and #1 for fading, finer work, transparents, and flourescent colors. That's one thing I like about the VL kits. Pretty versitile with the 3 tip combos for a descent price. Now I'm adding the PS900 with two tips/needles to the bench for ultra-fine work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> 3 airbrushes hooked to a 3-way air-coupler, ready for anything. #5 tip/needle for shooting base coat sealer, primers, and coarse metalics, #3 for general work including white, pearls, and fine metallics, and #1 for fading, finer work, transparents, and flourescent colors.


Now that's the way to do business. I do something very similar.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't thank you guys enough for all this good info. I've been thinking about getting into airbrush lately and with cabin fever kicking in high gear this makes for good brain candy.


----------

